# Lease Prices in SC?



## Kdog (Jan 20, 2005)

What would an average lease go for in SC?  The lease is in Saluda County, and has a combination of 40 acres in fields, 40 acres clear cut (last year), 80 acres in 10 y/o pines, 70 acres in old growth pine, and the remainder in hardwood bottoms with river frontage on the back side.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## Tom Borck (Jan 20, 2005)

Personally, I would not pay more than $5 an ac., but I would imagine they will get more than that.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 20, 2005)

Tom, do you know the land in that area?  I have since found out that the land has not been legally hunted for deer in over 40 years.  Other than trespassers and one guy that rabbit hunts, the land has not been hunted.  Is the potential there for a good 140-160 class deer?

He has already thrown out that the forester he has been working with told him he could get between $10-$12 per acre.  Before I could get it out of my mouth, he said he would not expect that if I leased the land since he knew I would take care of it and keep a decent group on it.  I'm just not so sure about the drive.

Kdog


----------



## Slick (Jan 20, 2005)

*Lease Price*

Kdog, Being from the upstate of SC I can provide you with some input.  I am fortunate enough to hunt private (family) owned land for the most part but have many friends that hunt clubs.  These clubs are located in Laurens, Union, and Spartanburg counties for the most part and average about $8/acre.  Good luck.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Slick.  I need as many of you that lease in SC to chime in with some lease prices.  This is unimproved property.  The fields have been planted in wheat by a local, and as far as I know, that is all he does with them.  The land owner wants to end this and reduce the openings to around 2-4 acres, my suggestion, for food plots etc..., and replant the areas with more pines/other trees.

Thanks,
Kdog


----------



## scdeerhunter (Jan 20, 2005)

We are in the Lowcountry and leases down here go anywhere from $6-$30 an acre.  :speechles  :speechles  I personally pay 9 an acre just so I don't have to be in a club.  However I have 15,000 acres to hunt that only about 40-60 people hunt a year for $20 a piece (through work military base).


----------



## Lady Buck Ridge (Jan 20, 2005)

My Husband have leased and ran a club on a track (3,222) acres now for 12 years from a very nice family. When we started out on this track there was a lot of room for improvement, and we have done just that. Our land owners appreciate all the things that we do and still continue to do to improve on this track, so they have kept our price per acre down as much as they could. With all this said we do have power and water with now lots of extra's, and we only pay $10 an acre in the Low County. Colleton County is where our lease is. Buck Ridge Web Site  
Around us they pay at the lowest price $12 an acre with nothing. No power or water. So hope this helps some. Good Luck!    

Lady Buck Ridge


----------



## Limb Hanger (Jan 20, 2005)

KDog,
Give me a land mark close to the land......I drive through Saluda SC on my way to GA is that Saluda Co?


----------



## stumpman (Jan 20, 2005)

I was in a club in estill and it was $25.00 pr acre just for the deer rights and some one else had turkey rights.http://www.wisebatten.com/wb/leases.asp This will give you an Idea.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 20, 2005)

Saluda is the county.  It is north of Aiken.  I told someone else the land was off of 138, but it is off 378.  According to the SC DNR site, the population in 2000 was around 30 deer per square mile.  I am still researching for him, so that we can work something out, for me, or for some other Woody's member.

Kdog


----------



## mikel (Jan 20, 2005)

*kdog*

the lease im involved with in S.C.is just outside laurens.ive got right at 350 acres private land.all hardwoods with a couple small fields,catfish pond,small swamp and good sized creek.power,water and sewer hookups for $1000.00 a year.thats less than $3 an acre and about the going rate thereabouts in that area


----------



## Buckfever (Mar 12, 2005)

How close is this property to Sumter County, SC? Have son in Air Force and would like to find club to hunt when I visit him from GA.


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm in two clubs in Saluda County. One is owned by a timber company and we pay 6.25 an acre including insurance. The other is 3/4 timber company and the price is 6.50 an acre.  The other 1/4 is owned by a local farmer and he gets a little over 7.00 an acre. But it's not uncommon for leases here to go 10 to 12 an acre. I also own 125 acres in Saluda County. I live in Lexington County right where Lexington, Aiken, and Saluda Counties come together. Oh yeah...about the 140 to 160 class bucks. Theres always a chance especially since the land hasnt been hunted in so long, but bucks of that quality arent too common here. QDM is gaining acceptance, but slowly. One of the clubs I'm in is right off of 378 also and on the Saluda River. We have plenty of deer and turkeys, but the largest buck so far was 125 1/8". We have had this lease for 10 or 12 years. How many acres and what road is the land on? I might already know if you have a tresspassing problem or not. I've had run ins with several oulaw poachers around these parts. 

LongSpur


----------



## Junebug (Mar 13, 2005)

Kdog, 
We looked at some land in Abbeville and McCormick counties just west of Saluda.  $12/acre for mostly short pines and cutover.

140-160" deer; no way.  Lots of turkeys though.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 14, 2005)

They have yet to make a final decision on leasing the property.  It has been a while since I saw the maps of the land, but I do remember that it is just past the Miliken plant.

I have decided against the lease myself, but will try to make it available to someone here when they decide.

Kdog


----------



## LongSpur (Mar 14, 2005)

Thats only a couple miles from our lease. Should make someone a nice bit of hunting land.

LongSpur


----------

